# Aftermarket Fuel Door?



## Fhluger (Jan 30, 2009)

Does anybody know where I can get a stainless steel or chrome fuel door for my 05' GTO? I am not sure if they make them or not. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

they don't make them for a reason


----------



## Fhluger (Jan 30, 2009)

What would that reason be?

Thanks


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

If you cannot find the actual door, this will be next best thing>>
Auto Trim DESIGN - Pontiac GTO Simulated Brushed Stainless Fuel Door Decal 1


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

i dont know in my opinion i would just leave it.


----------



## Fhluger (Jan 30, 2009)

Right on REDGTO89 as I don't think a sticker would look to great.

Thanks for the link though GTO JUDGE.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Fhluger said:


> What would that reason be?
> 
> Thanks


because they just don't look right on the GTO. they belong on trucks or in the import aisle at Autozone. not on the actual car itself, just in the store

as far as those stickers go:rofl: nothing say cheezy like a sticker


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Fhluger said:


> Right on REDGTO89 as *I don't think a sticker would look to great.*
> 
> Thanks for the link though GTO JUDGE.


I don't think so either but some do.


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

why dont you just paint it with krylon fusion paint then spray a satin laqure over it. sory bad speller.


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

*Challenger/08 gas chrome flip style!!*

I just installed a 09 Dodge challenger flip style chrome fuel cap on my goat!! it takes a little work,and a donor fuel door from your car or salvage yard!! It really turned out nice!! I will post Photos on sunday!! You can remove stock unit and install dodge unit with a couple screws, or you can cut old flip cap with a dremel to fill the surround back to the original opening!! It does take some time and it relly can turn out real sharp, with that Vintage Look!arty:


----------

